# Fishfinder /gps/navi for under 600$



## Inkman (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey guys 
Im looking to get a fishfinder /gps /and navigation for my Buster L

I been looking at a lowrance hook combo and 
Raymarine dragonfly are there any better or others to look at?

A one that does it all fishfinder is what im looking for

Im new to this fishfinder stuff so any input is welcome, i love to learn.


----------



## Inkman (Aug 27, 2016)

Any dont likes about a lowrance vs dragonfly?


----------



## FishinLite (Aug 27, 2016)

You might want to start looking at Hummminbird Helix 5 Fishfinder GPS Combo - they are in the $300 range.

It all depends on what features you are looking for - 2D? Down Imaging? Side Imaging? High end mapping? Networking? Controlling your Trolling Motor?

Fishing electronics go from the low end to over the moon. I have purchased most of my fishing electronics used at about 1/2 the cost of new.

You need to to do a lot of research if your are going to buy used. Watch a lot of UTube videos, they will help you understand what the feature are and how they work.

Happy shopping


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 27, 2016)

The Helix series have good reviews & comments wherever you look/search. I have very limited hands on experience with the Helix, but I know you will need a map card/chip to have a decent/good map features. HB's base mapping is $%^& IMO, but you will get good/above average 2d/DI on the Helix. A 5" screen is ok in a small boat, but bigger is better in terms of screen.

Never seen a Hook series unit but they replaced the Elite series IIRC. 2d sonar is iffy, DI is good, mapping (IF equipped with Insight option) is much better than the basic Helix mapping, and close to the required map card in terms of detail. 

I think the perfect FF/gps would be HB's sonar with Lowrances' Insight mapping feature.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Not sure what size screen you're looking for but I have a Lowrance elite 4hdi(would now be hook 4), does everything you've asked for. That being said, if money had allowed at the time I would have been all over those new raymarine units.


----------



## Inkman (Aug 28, 2016)

FishinLite said:


> You might want to start looking at Hummminbird Helix 5 Fishfinder GPS Combo - they are in the $300 range.
> 
> It all depends on what features you are looking for - 2D? Down Imaging? Side Imaging? High end mapping? Networking? Controlling your Trolling Motor?
> 
> ...



Thanks fishinlite i will take a look at them...and compare them.


----------



## Inkman (Aug 28, 2016)

TNtroller said:


> The Helix series have good reviews & comments wherever you look/search. I have very limited hands on experience with the Helix, but I know you will need a map card/chip to have a decent/good map features. HB's base mapping is $%^& IMO, but you will get good/above average 2d/DI on the Helix. A 5" screen is ok in a small boat, but bigger is better in terms of screen.
> 
> Never seen a Hook series unit but they replaced the Elite series IIRC. 2d sonar is iffy, DI is good, mapping (IF equipped with Insight option) is much better than the basic Helix mapping, and close to the required map card in terms of detail.
> 
> I think the perfect FF/gps would be HB's sonar with Lowrances' Insight mapping feature.




Hook 4 has a small screen indeed, i like 5 or 7 better offcourse.

But to have the maps it adds another 200 to the price pfff that brings the 4 inch to a 550€ i guess...i find that allot of money for a 4inch.


----------



## Inkman (Aug 28, 2016)

mrdrh99 said:


> Not sure what size screen you're looking for but I have a Lowrance elite 4hdi(would now be hook 4), does everything you've asked for. That being said, if money had allowed at the time I would have been all over those new raymarine units.



Thanks for your respond why would you go for the raymarines over the lowrance?


----------



## Inkman (Aug 28, 2016)

That raymarine dragonfly 5 pro looks unreal in the videos on youtube.

Any dislikes about this device?


----------



## jethro (Aug 31, 2016)

I was in the same boat as you a year ago, same budget basically. You are right about the map set, you need to factor that cost in. Also the mount, since the ones they come with are in my mind inadequate. I ended up with a Humminbird Helix 5 DI GPS ($350) the Navionics Hot Maps chip ($150) and a Ram ball mount ($50). That's $550 right there. I love it and yes, it's not a massive screen but it's pretty nice. It's a really good quality screen, I like that. I use mine ice fishing as well in flasher mode with an ice 'ducer puck. It's awesome.


----------



## Inkman (Aug 31, 2016)

jethro said:


> I was in the same boat as you a year ago, same budget basically. You are right about the map set, you need to factor that cost in. Also the mount, since the ones they come with are in my mind inadequate. I ended up with a Humminbird Helix 5 DI GPS ($350) the Navionics Hot Maps chip ($150) and a Ram ball mount ($50). That's $550 right there. I love it and yes, it's not a massive screen but it's pretty nice. It's a really good quality screen, I like that. I use mine ice fishing as well in flasher mode with an ice 'ducer puck. It's awesome.



Thanx for taking the time preciate it.

Im glad you like the helix and its a good price for that total pakkage!!

I also consider buying 5inch combo and pair it with my tablet and then i have a second big functional screen right?

Would lowrance 5ti combo be worth the extra money?
It would have all the features?


----------



## jethro (Sep 1, 2016)

If you want side imaging, sure, spend the extra money! Only you can determine what's worth it and what you can afford. But the reason that unit is more money is the side imaging. 

Don't forget that you'll have to buy the side imaging transducer in addition. With map set, SI transducer and a real mount you'll probably be in the $800 range for that unit all in.


----------



## Inkman (Sep 1, 2016)

jethro said:


> If you want side imaging, sure, spend the extra money! Only you can determine what's worth it and what you can afford. But the reason that unit is more money is the side imaging.
> 
> Don't forget that you'll have to buy the side imaging transducer in addition. With map set, SI transducer and a real mount you'll probably be in the $800 range for that unit all in.[/quote
> 
> It seems like the helix 7 has all the features for about the same price. Allot of options for a decent price


----------



## jl008018 (Sep 2, 2016)

I recently went with the Dragonfly Pro 7 with the Ram Ball mount. Love the simplicity of use and all the options.

Rebates, Rebates, Rebates..... Can not stress that enough as a lot of manufactures are offering mail in rebates. 

Four weeks later I received a $150 American Express card which lowered the overall cost to under $500 and included the maps.


----------



## Inkman (Sep 4, 2016)

jl008018 said:


> I recently went with the Dragonfly Pro 7 with the Ram Ball mount. Love the simplicity of use and all the options.
> 
> Rebates, Rebates, Rebates..... Can not stress that enough as a lot of manufactures are offering mail in rebates.
> 
> Four weeks later I received a $150 American Express card which lowered the overall cost to under $500 and included the maps.


Wauw that seems like a pretty good deal!!

Does it have si ds di sonar and gps?


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 7, 2016)

I bought a newer boat in May that came with a Humminbird 383c. But it was temperamental at best so I took it off. I put my Lowrance Elite 5 on the bow. I'm saving up for an Elite 7Ti totalscan for about $800. The Elite 5Ti is cheaper. I just want the bigger screen since my eyes have had a hard time with smaller screens lately. Never had a problem with Lowrance. The Hbird 383c had me turned offer to Hbirds. 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------

